# Post your pets!



## stereo.pete (Mar 22, 2012)

I searched for threads on this same topic and nothing showed up so blame the search engine if this has been done before. Long story short I was bored this morning and decided to capture a few pictures of my chocolate lab, Zoey while she was basking in the sunlight. I am using a Canon T3i DSLR to capture these photos with very primitive photography skills. She's two years old and is an absolute beauty.

Here's a picture that came out with her looking like a wierdo...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Here's another photo that captures her normal look...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Hope you enjoy.

Pete


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks like the sister of a friend's choc lab who's name is Cloe  I wish I could contribute, I would love to have a dog but it's just not reasonable or fair in my circumstances. I would probably look at labs or retrievers also. 

Stefan


----------



## Twistington (Mar 22, 2012)

6 years of pure laziness formed this almost perfectly spherical shaped creature.


----------



## RRLOVER (Mar 22, 2012)

Here are my two Rhodesian Ridgebacks,that's what the RR stands for in RRLOVER. And yes I am one of those over the top dog lovers,I always say I could have been a character in the movie Best in Show.


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 22, 2012)

@Twistington, that cat looks hilarious, I love it! @RRLover, beautiful dogs, congrats.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 22, 2012)

Angus as a pup.




All grown up.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 22, 2012)

Taz-kun. Irish Terrier. ASPCA rescue, therapy dog & world traveller. Best dog I've owned!


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 22, 2012)

What you don't see in this photo is that this is an ottoman in front of a fireplace lit for her royal highness' enjoyment.





She really does get up and move around sometimes...really! I'm serious! She doesn't ALWAYS look like this...well, not at this locale, anyway. Sometimes she's under the blankets on the bed, or in the laundry hot out of the dryer, or on my pillow...


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rocky & Kristen -


----------



## Seth (Mar 22, 2012)

My girlfriend has a sperical creature, 20 years old, who has outlasted two marraiges...unconditional, etc.

http://www.3re.org/abby/index.cfm


----------



## The Edge (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's my six year old Maltese Tucker. The most well behaved dog I've ever owned. He rarely barks, and doesn't have a mean bone in his body.


----------



## cclin (Jun 17, 2013)

my dog is Maltese & Pekingese mix. his name is "Jibi" in Japanese mean "the little one"! he is five years old now but still act like a puppy:laugh:; eat, play & sleep is his whole life.....



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Jun 17, 2013)

cclin...I think you mean "chibi". :whistling: Very _kawaii_ though!


----------



## Eric (Jun 17, 2013)

It's a dogs life in my house!


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know why, but my post from this morning disappeared so here's my Charlie Brown again. Wandered onto our back deck about eight years ago, starving and covered with tick bites. The vet guessed he was about six months old.


----------



## cclin (Jun 17, 2013)

ecchef said:


> cclin...I think you mean "chibi". :whistling: Very _kawaii_ though!


yap! my wife think "jibi" is looking more cuter than "chibi" & pronounciation/sound is close enough!


----------



## bkultra (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## mano (Jun 17, 2013)

My daughter's cat, Charlie Darwin in her Brooklyn apartment.


----------



## bathonuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Krokiet:






Small Godzilla:






Small Godzilla & big Godzilla:






And this is Ridge tail monitor lizard which i keep for my friend while his trip to USA:


----------



## cschoedler (Jun 18, 2013)

My post, just like dream burls disappeared so here she is again. This is Kaya my 11 month old German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 18, 2013)

That is one beautiful dog.


----------



## berko (Jun 18, 2013)

thats exactly what i said, but my post disappeared as well.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 18, 2013)

Wow, I'm not picking favourites, but the GSP is like something Michael Rader would make.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 19, 2013)

This is an old pic of my dawgs. Vidalia is my ferocious Pit Bull and Georgia(R.I.P.) is my English Bulldog. Had to put Georgia down a few weeks ago at the ripe old age of 13. Not too shabby considering the average life expectancy of the breed is 8 years. Stinkiest farts on the planet. I miss her, but my house smells a lot better.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Justin0505 (Jun 19, 2013)

knyfeknerd, sorry to hear about the loss of your Georgia, it's something I've had to do too many times before and it always sucks. Funny about the farts though, my buddy also has an EB who as weapons-grade farts... almost as bad as my buddy's farts... I feel very sorry for his wife.


Here's my girl: Mathilda (Tilda), the Belgian Malinois 




when she was just a little one (<1yr): 




with her friend the boxer:




a game she made up...don't think the boxer wants to play:
[video=youtube_share;RUCClIC0wOA]http://youtu.be/RUCClIC0wOA[/video]


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

We too have a fireplace that I'm fairly certain exists primarily for the enjoyment of the feline population of our home. Given that we're in Tejas, I build a fire at the holidays and maybe a half dozen times other than that every year. Invariably, within fifteen minutes there will always be a cat lounging in front of the grate sleeping blissfully. IF there's such a thing as reincarnation, I'd really like to come back as one of our cats. It's a plush and cushy gig. LOL...



Lucretia said:


> What you don't see in this photo is that this is an ottoman in front of a fireplace lit for her royal highness' enjoyment.
> 
> View attachment 5531
> 
> ...


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

Knerd, I'm really sorry for your loss. Animals are family and losing one is always horrible. We've been through it too many times. But we always come back for more because they add so much to our lives in exchange for so very little. It never gets any easier and you never stop missing the ones who have gone. It always sucks. (Please excuse my vernacular, it's actually far worse but that's the most polite description I can muster.) I'm glad you had Georgia for so long. That's an impressive life for an English. I had a very close friend who had one. Such a funny and delightful breed. They're so strangely cute and wonderfully friendly and will just lick you to death. They just have a load of personality. I can't help but smile thinking about her. I'm sure yours was equally charming.


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

Justin, I just love those Malinois. If I could get away with having a dog instead of just having cats... (Although I love our cats. They are wonderful.)


----------



## Miles (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm laughing. Just realized that I posted three (now four) times in this thread. I guess I like animals. They are awesome. Irony being that I'm the protein guy at work. I'm the butcher and I like it. I don't have a problem with the contradiction, but on the surface it's a bit odd. Try to square that one...


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 19, 2013)

Got 2 Maine Coons (Birk&Ronja) but only got 1 picture of Birk on the computer. will post later.


----------



## shaneg (Jun 20, 2013)

My Alaskan Malamutes, 3yr old male in the front, and 22mth old female behind. 
Currently running around 14km a day for exercise. (9 miles)


----------



## bikehunter (Jun 20, 2013)

Jack... 
A Ladner Yellow Black Mouth Cur, at 6 months. 
http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/6005/678/1600/Mvc-060s.jpg


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2013)

shaneg said:


> My Alaskan Malamutes, 3yr old male in the front, and 22mth old female behind. Currently running around 14km a day for exercise. (9 miles)


Gorgeous....love alaskans.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> This is an old pic of my dawgs. Vidalia is my ferocious Pit Bull and Georgia(R.I.P.) is my English Bulldog. Had to put Georgia down a few weeks ago at the ripe old age of 13. Not too shabby considering the average life expectancy of the breed is 8 years. Stinkiest farts on the planet. I miss her, but my house smells a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Vidalia is very sweet...was happy to hang out with her tonight. Sorry about Georgia, it's like losing a friend sometimes.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jun 21, 2013)

I live in apartment that doesn't allow cats or dogs, but I do have a pet electric blue lobster! His name is George. He's eating his molted arm in this picture. He will eat anything in his aquarium... Including more expensive fish. I don't think he's grasped the idea of currency yet.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ecchef (Jun 21, 2013)

That thing is amazing! How does it taste? :wink:


----------



## franzb69 (Jun 21, 2013)

oh blue lobster, those are pretty rare. one in 2 million are blue.


----------



## maxim (Jun 21, 2013)

I have Crazy Pug 
It is She


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 21, 2013)

very interesting photo Salty....well done.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 21, 2013)

Meatball


----------



## xdrewsiferx (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;5lFjpBC6lTw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lFjpBC6lTw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUlR6AV0ou1p83ziFAEcBWtw[/video]


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 21, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> This is an old pic of my dawgs. Vidalia is my ferocious Pit Bull and Georgia(R.I.P.) is my English Bulldog. Had to put Georgia down a few weeks ago at the ripe old age of 13. Not too shabby considering the average life expectancy of the breed is 8 years. Stinkiest farts on the planet. I miss her, but my house smells a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Vidalia looks a lot like Kerby.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah Mark, I posted something about that a long time ago after seeing some random Kirby pics. I smell a cross-country dog KKF love connection. Maybe they can video-chat or bark or something some day.
Vidalia has a nice invisible fence collar like that too.


----------



## Gravy Power (Jun 22, 2013)

Chewy and Beefy




[/IMG]


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 22, 2013)

This is Miss Maple, a rescue from the Guilford County, NC animal shelter. I got her at 3 1/2 months old and the shelter workers and her Vet all say she is a Golden Retriever, German Shepherd mix. I just call her a Golden Shepherd. Whatever she is, she is my constant companion and the designated shop greeter.


----------



## Salty dog (Jun 22, 2013)

Looks like a Carolina dog to me. Google it.


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Jun 22, 2013)

yeah that must be a Carolina dog.


----------



## DWSmith (Jun 22, 2013)

I did Google Carolina dog. Maple is a little heavier at 52 pounds, longer fur, the photo was after a summer trim and the tail doesn't have the crook to it. Who knows, maybe she is a Carolina dog with something else mixed in. Thanks Salty!


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 11, 2013)

My first puppy!, got her a week ago. her name is Bella and she is a teacup Pomeranian


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 11, 2013)

That puppy is awesome!


----------



## tripleq (Aug 11, 2013)

Here is my guy:

http://s1367.photobucket.com/user/Nqjudo/slideshow/Dog


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful Bullmastiff. My daughter lost her 9 yr. old brindle just 6 months ago. What a great dog!


----------



## tripleq (Aug 11, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Beautiful Bullmastiff. My daughter lost her 9 yr. old brindle just 6 months ago. What a great dog!



Oh thanks for that. He's actually not a bullmastiff. He's a cane corso. Mastiffs generally make great dogs but as you already know they don't have the longest lifespan. The bigger they are...


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow, I know dogs pretty well, so I'm surprised. The fawn color, along with the uncropped ears, fooled me good. The Bullmastiff can be quite gentle. I've heard the Cane Corso can be a handful if you don't start early.


----------



## Seth (Aug 11, 2013)

I once read that in the time that a 20 year old person can swat the buzzer to answer the game show question a dog could bite you five times. Abby is really good with short hop and line drives to the nose.

View attachment 17904



View attachment 17905


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

These kinds of attachments NEVER work for me.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 11, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Wow, I know dogs pretty well, so I'm surprised. The fawn color, along with the uncropped ears, fooled me good. The Bullmastiff can be quite gentle. I've heard the Cane Corso can be a handful if you don't start early.



You are right indeed but there is a good explanation. Cane Corso were saved from extinction in 1988 so their working instincts remain largely intact. A lot of working breeds we see in the pet trade have had a lot of their working instincts bred out of them to make for more suitable household pets. Secondly, there are two distinct cane corse; Italian and American. The Italian reamins largely stable with characteristics you will find described for the breed. The American version was created due to the exorbitant cost of importing dogs for the pet trade. It is basically a dog that looks like the cane corso Italiano but when you get in terms of temperament is a bit of a gamble. Not to say that they don't make fine dogs. They can and do but more often than not they have severe health and or temperament issues. 

I spend 24/7 with my dog and he is the 3rd which I have imported from Italy. I can say without question that you need to be an experienced and strong owner for this breed and you have to have time to work them at least a couple of hours a day for most of their life. If you don't want to be a leader or you want to leave them home without exercise all day it's gonna be trouble for sure. Kind of scares me when people buy a breed for the look.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

tripleq said:


> I spend 24/7 with my dog and he is the 3rd which I have imported from Italy. I can say without question that you need to be an experienced and strong owner for this breed and you have to have time to work them at least a couple of hours a day for most of their life. If you don't want to be a leader or you want to leave them home without exercise all day it's gonna be trouble for sure. Kind of scares me when people buy a breed for the look.



Yes. These dogs can be very dangerous when not handled properly. The scary part is that it seems like the idiots who used to buy exotic pets like Tigers and such, have turned their attention to "exotic" dog breeds, of which the Cane Corso is only one. I've worked with a lot of problem dogs over the years. It took me almost two years to bring an Anatolian Shepherd to the point where I thought he was safe to be around. Part of the problem here lies in that a Cane Corso LOOKS like he could mean trouble. Anatolians generally look like a big, friendly retriever with a curly tail. They are NOTGolden retrievers. lol


----------



## brianh (Aug 11, 2013)

Mr. Handsome.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 11, 2013)

Very classy cat! ;-)


----------



## brianh (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks! He's super cool which I suppose is pretty obvious since I wasn't shredded when putting a bow tie on him.


----------



## Seth (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## chinacats (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## tripleq (Aug 12, 2013)

bikehunter said:


> Very classy cat! ;-)



Yes indeed. Someone pass that cat the Grey Poupon!


----------



## ejd53 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a few of them around:




This is Bandit, a Papillion that we rescued. He is the oldest (11) and obviously the most well educated of our dogs. He just hates it when you interrupt him when he's on his iPad.




This is Lexi, another rescue. She is a two year old Chihuahua, Beagle and some sort of terrier mix. Considering her jumping ability, I suspect that she is also part Kangaroo.




Finally, this is Bree. She is a 7 month old Pomeranian puppy and is my wife's baby. She also rules the roost when it comes to the other dogs, lol.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 12, 2013)

My buddy Merlin. He's as good a dog as he looks too.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 12, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> My first puppy!, got her a week ago. her name is Bella and she is a teacup Pomeranian



I'll see your pom and raise you 5.


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 13, 2013)

That's awesome, there all so cute. looks like I need to catch up! :biggrin:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 13, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> That's awesome, there all so cute. looks like I need to catch up! :biggrin:



NOO NOOOOOOO!!! DON'T DOOO EEEEET!!!! You have to trust me!


----------



## Lefty (Aug 13, 2013)

What an awesome thread. Everyone here has great looking pets!

Congrats on the puppy, Trev.


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 13, 2013)

Never really was in a situation to responsibly own a dog - the only pet I am interested in - but it looks like I will be moving again in 4 weeks and the people in the apartment below the new place have a puppy. I had lived there for a few months before and thought the puppy was really neglected, maybe I can wiggle my way in and at least help making the guy's life a bit more fun. He should be close to a year old now and craves attention, we'll see what the owners think. I may not be in any position to tell them what to so, but maybe I can spend some time with the dog and train him a bit. They have two very wild kids also and I cannot imagine that they educate their dog any better than their kids, so the pup could really use some guidance. Of course, the kids could use that also, but they are seeing a therapist and I hope for the best...

Stefan


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 14, 2013)

This is Boots



[/IMG]

Some of the other dogs in this thread would probably call her Lunch


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 19, 2013)

Such a great thread! I didn't know this was here. 

This is my cat Tofu. 











On a side note, I got to meet Abby (Seth's dog) during ECG and oh my goodness what a sweet heart.


----------



## brianh (Aug 19, 2013)

Great name!


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

New here, but this is Tigger and Dot.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 23, 2013)

brianh said:


> Great name!



Thanks!  
I call the little brown spot on his head, his natto (fermented bean). lol


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## tripleq (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful dogs Marko.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 23, 2013)

Mine is the Scottie.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Aug 23, 2013)

Such cute dogs! Oh my goodness!


----------

